# Lathe GLOAT (Pic added) :D



## Dario (Oct 8, 2006)

Others may have noticed that I sold my lathe...NO I am not stopping from turning but rather sliding deeper this hobbies abyss.

Back a couple of weeks ago, Ben won a lathe during the SWAT meet.  Unknown to most, he also own a similar machine which he used probably just a few times having moved here recently.

I had to twist his arms to let one go (well not that hard) but he sure gave me a deal only a fool will refuse.  It is so sweet I cannot post it...much as I want to .  Don't want you guys to think that he lost his mind LOL.

Anyway...I am now a proud owner of a POWERMATIC 3520B ...so  more bowls will be on my future.  Partly because of the lathhes capacity and because I cannot afford kits for a while.  I may have to eat more sawdust for a while but I will sure love to go through that .

Pics to follow as soon as I got it set up.

EDIT IN:
Ben came tonight and delivered the lathe...can't believe how strong he is handling the bed by himself as well as the headstock! [:0]  I thought I am strong enough for my size by I cannot even budge the bed from his SUV!

Anyway, here is the pic of the lathe in my garage


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2006)

SHOW-OFF.[]


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 8, 2006)

Dario, that is the same lathe I have.  It is one sweet machine.  I also have a Jet 1236.  I used to think it was great until I used the Powematic.  Now I have the buffing wheels on the Jet.  The only problem is I find myself doing fewer pens and more bowls and vessels.
Enjoy that lathe.


----------



## darbytee (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats on the acquisition Dario. I've had a 3520 for about 18 months now and I love it. I hope you have some help moving that beast.[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats Dario. I'm sure that wood pile of yours will com ein handy now []


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm jealous []


----------



## Dario (Oct 8, 2006)

I was heading out to hear mass when I posted so it was hush-hush.

I would like to thank Ben a ton for basically bending backwards just so I can have this lathe.  He could have easily sold it for 15% more if he wanted but gave me the sweetest deal I've had in decades.

So though he won that raffle...I feel I also won with him [^].

I am sure I'll be making more shavings soon [] and I agree Kevin...I think my stockpile will be finally be dented a bit.

Fred, Ben also offered to move the lathe here tomorrow.  I offered to assist and he insists he can do it alone [?].  Last I checked it is about 650 pounds so not sure how he will do it.  Granted it can be parted into components...I imagine the bed as well as the headstock will be around 200 pounds each.  In any case, I will go and help him. [] 

Sorry for the gloat...I just can't contain myself!!! [][}][:I][^]  (Yes  I am still grining ear to ear)[]


----------



## vick (Oct 8, 2006)

Great gloat Dario I am sure you will love it.  Big iron is a joy to turn on!


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 8, 2006)

HAHAHA  GREAT GLOAT!!   I am sure you will put that monster to use real soon!
Good Luck with it!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet Gloat Dario......let the good times Spin!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations Dario! That is a fantastic gloat, I hope you have many years of fun out of it as it is a great lathe![]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations Dario. Have fun.


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dario,

You don't have to worry about loading it.  It is in the truck and ready to go.  If you get back early enough tonight we may be able to do it then otherwise I will see you tomorrow night.  

Ben


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 8, 2006)

He can gloat, but so can I. I'm getting his old machine[][]


----------



## Dario (Oct 8, 2006)

Ben,

We are still here at Edinburg and don't know what time we will leave.  It is 4 hours drive back so tonight is probably out (much as I love to).

Thanks!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 8, 2006)

Dario please post a photo of you new baby soooon


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 8, 2006)

Brag, brag, brag... but I don't blame you. Nice gloat!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 9, 2006)

(^*_&%^  Dario, that is a lathe!  Nice.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 9, 2006)

She's a beaut Dario, I'm jealous.[}] Just send me a few bowl blanks to make up for it.[]
Congrats again!!


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

Kevin,

If you ever pass by San Antonio, look me up.  I'll take care of you. []

Jealous?  I think you have no right...your lathe is equally nice. []


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Dario ! That is one beautiful machine [] Turn in good health. 
I think it out weights you as well by a couple of hundred pounds []


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

Anthony,

It is more than 650 lbs and I am only 140.  It outweigh me by  more than 500 pounds!!! [:0]

One thing for sure...I will be more careful when using this one than the mini []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> It is more than 650 lbs and I am only 140.  It outweigh me by  more than 500 pounds!!! [:0]
> []


Dario,
allow me to lift the 'burden' from your shoulders. Send up your heavy lathe to me and I'll relieve you of your 'misery'[][}]

-Peter-


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations Dario, I'm jealous.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I know where I'll be spending my time when I'm in San Antonio. My kids won't like it, but some things just can't be helped! [:0]


----------



## JasonF (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this picture now your wallpaper on your computer? [] Congrats!


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

Billy,

You know you are always welcome here []...besides, practice wood will not be a problem. [8D]

We also have another partner in crime now.  Hope Ben will be available when you come.


----------



## Monty (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a little over kill for pens doncha think[?][?][?][][][]
Congrats. Wish I could find a good deal on one, but with my luck, I wouldn't have the cash.[V]


----------



## TBone (Oct 10, 2006)

Dario, 

Congrats, that's a sweet lathe.  As for it outweighing you by a lot, so do I but doesn't help me turn any better []


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think you will like it much.[]  I think you should raffle it off and have the proceeds go to IAP.  Since you can't afford kits right now, tickets should be $10 plus one Pen Kit.[8D]


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 10, 2006)

Now that is what I call a lathe!  Congrats!!!

You have now entered a new level of the slippery slope.  Enjoy some wonderful turning, cannot wait to see the fruit bowls that can turn.


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 10, 2006)

That lathe was right next to my general when I went to buy a new lathe.  I wanted it, but the extra $1000 was just too much.  Don't get me wrong, I love my general, but that powermatic is a sweet machine!!!


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Dario, you will never grow tired of that lathe!
Jim


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2006)

Dario  It looks like its built like a Mack Truck tuff'as. What side turning weight /size does powermatic recommend.[?]


----------



## Ausdan (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Dario... well and truly worth a gloat! That's one nice looking lathe []. As much as I like seeing a nice new looking machine I hope that the next pics show plenty of sawdust with it [].


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 10, 2006)

Your going to have to demo that Powermatic when I come to pick up the Jet. Thats an awsome looking machine[]


----------



## DocStram (Oct 10, 2006)

Dario .... tell Ben the next time he wins a lathe ... to look me up. 

You look like a brand new papa in that photo!!!


----------



## Dario (Oct 11, 2006)

James, 

No problem since I got the juice (power) flowing to it last night....and it is ALIVE!!! []  I just made a heavy duty extension cord and plugged it to my dryer's outlet.  We will probably use a faceplate though since I haven't bought the replacement insert for my Talon chuck yet.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Oct 11, 2006)

Damn...................







Damn..........................................







I want that lathe...................[}][}][]

RG


----------



## johncrane (Oct 14, 2006)

OK Dario you've had your new baby for a week now where's the bowl mate.[]


----------



## Dario (Oct 14, 2006)

Haven't turned anything on it yet [V]

Hopefully next week...waiting for my chuck adaptor/insert [].

I promise to post the first item made on it...even if it ends in a disaster.


----------

